# Spreading fertilizer aka cow shit



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Traded some stalks for cow shit from neighbor

see below


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Says I gotta join Facebook to see it, I’ll take your word for it.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I got

Sorry, this content isn't available right now


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1754806204532084



Try this one


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I still get the same error.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It says that you must log in(Facebook) to continue.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> It says that you must log in(Facebook) to continue.
> 
> Regards, Mike


see if it works now,I changed privacy setting on FB


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

It works, I could smell it .......


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

CY, what tractor is that? Hood kinda looks like my challenger 525b.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

sethd11 said:


> CY, what tractor is that? Hood kinda looks like my challenger 525b.


MF 8450.Sister to challenger

My hood should be red but dusty from baling stalks.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks like the spreader was doing a excellent job......pretty finely spread.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> Looks like the spreader was doing a excellent job......pretty finely spread.
> 
> Regards, Mike


It's a Artex 800 with vertical beaters,does a nice job. Aproximatly 16.5 ton per acre

They have a video where they run a car threw one and shred it,lol.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

swmnhay said:


> It's a Artex 800 with vertical beaters,does a nice job. Aproximatly 16.5 ton per acre
> 
> They have a video where they run a car threw one and shred it,lol.


Are those the ones built up in Redwood Falls? Looks great!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

stack em up said:


> Are those the ones built up in Redwood Falls? Looks great!


Yep,Redwood Falls.

The car video.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I need to do that yet this year as well, don't have near enough campaign promises to cover all the ground so spread it thin in problem spots and refer to it as feeding the earthworms.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> Yep,Redwood Falls.
> 
> The car video.


I love the part when it grabs the car and just spits it out. That's one heck of a spreader.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

And this is another reason to take netwrap off of bales.Got this off the manure spreader beaters.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

what they looked like full of net.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> what they looked like full of net.


That's full alright. How hard is it to cut off on those vertical beaters? I've seen a lot of ways to cut it. One custom spreader used a sawzall. Another used a utility knife with a curved blade and changed blades a lot. The custom spreader we hired this year uses a cordless handgrinder with a cutoff wheel. I prefer to use a hacksaw.

I use a bale processer when bedding pens. Catches a lot of the net but some does slip through. Sometimes I cut it off before spreading but last winter everything was froze solid. Custom spreader cleaned most of our pens in 2.5 days. Didn't have to clean the beaters off till the day he got done and there wasn't to much on them. I'd prefer there to be absolutely zero but sometimes its impossible.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> And this is another reason to take netwrap off of bales.Got this off the manure spreader beaters.


Sure looks like the guy you got your manure from has been buying prichett net from you.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

IHCman said:


> That's full alright. How hard is it to cut off on those vertical beaters? I've seen a lot of ways to cut it. One custom spreader used a sawzall. Another used a utility knife with a curved blade and changed blades a lot. The custom spreader we hired this year uses a cordless handgrinder with a cutoff wheel. I prefer to use a hacksaw.
> 
> I use a bale processer when bedding pens. Catches a lot of the net but some does slip through. Sometimes I cut it off before spreading but last winter everything was froze solid. Custom spreader cleaned most of our pens in 2.5 days. Didn't have to clean the beaters off till the day he got done and there wasn't to much on them. I'd prefer there to be absolutely zero but sometimes its impossible.


I use a 4" cordless grinder with a cutting blade.Start on the top and then go around the screw turning the beater.I cut the net under the beater as I go getting it free of the paddles.Then cut vertically on the bottom above the pan.So the net cam off each beater in on big hunk.Took me a little over a hr and took about 4 batteries for the grinder.The 4" grinder uses up a battery pretty fast.

Grinder works far better then anything else I've tried.Cuts threw the wet and have no fire to deal with.

The neighbor hardly ever takes any off.Net wrap laying all over.He lost a couple calves from it when they ate it but still doesn't remove it!!!He said he is going to grind his bedding this yr so at least it will be ground up.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

swmnhay said:


> The neighbor hardly ever takes any off.Net wrap laying all over.He lost a couple calves from it when they ate it but still doesn't remove it!!!He said he is going to grind his bedding this yr so at least it will be ground up.


Will never understand why it's not easier to take it off the first time then to deal with it the 2nd time, spreader, mower, brush hog etc.


----------



## Northeast PA hay and beef (Jan 29, 2017)

We've found using a small hand torch works really well for getting it off our spreader.


----------

